# Gbatemp portal gba release list broken.



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 28, 2009)

If you go to the gba tab of the new scene releases section of the home page, if you click any of the gbatemp recommends new items then it doesnt ever load the news up.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 28, 2009)

Works for me?


----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2009)

fixed now!


----------

